# If only I could turn back time



## elenana

How to say "if only I could turn back time" in Hungarian?

Please help, thanks.


----------



## jazyk

Maybe _Bárcsak fordulnám vissza az időt_!, but please wait for confirmation.


----------



## Abendstern

I'd say "_Bárcsak vissza tudnám fordítani az időt_" or more precisely, "_...az idő kerekét_" (literally meaning "...the wheel of time")


----------

